

Stacked views lib for iPad (as in Twitter's app) - ferostar
https://github.com/steipete/PSStackedView

======
pat2man
We already have a few of these:

<https://github.com/raweng/StackScrollView>
<https://github.com/openfinancedev/stackcordion>

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Pete mentions both of those, and another (and gives me a nice shout-out) in
the readme:

    
    
        There are some open source and commerical stacked implementations out there, yet none of them were flexible enough to fit my needs. Special thanks to Cocoacontrols for this article[1].
    
        StackScrollView (BSD)
        CLCascade (Apache 2.0)
        stackcordion.git (CCPL)
    
    

[1] [http://cocoacontrols.com/posts/how-to-build-the-twitter-
ipad...](http://cocoacontrols.com/posts/how-to-build-the-twitter-ipad-user-
experience)

